# Kitty randomly peeing in bed and always hungry!



## Sushi's Mummy (Oct 13, 2010)

I am worried about my 8 month old kitty sushi, who would always use her litter tray without fail to have a wee and has now chosen to wee on 3 different occasions this week on my bed!!

I dont understand why as she would merticulously use her litter tray! I scoop daily and change the entire litter every 5 days or so.

Why would she randomly do this?!

Also I am concerned with how much to feed her as she always seems to be hungry and meows for food!

I feed her a 200gram can of grau plus a bit extra daily, split into two and sometimes three meals throughout the day.

The feeding requirement of grau is 200grams a day for a kitty of approx 3kg. But when i feed her this amount,twice a day she wants more!!

Please may someone advise on the reasons for random weeing and on how much to feed and what to do when you have a meowing kitty pleading for food all the time!!

Thanks


----------



## Sushi's Mummy (Oct 13, 2010)

I forgot to also mention that she has been spayed about a month and a half ago.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Sushi, the first thing you have to rule out is a urinary tract infection... only your vet can do this. 

As for food, she is still young and still growing, I would feed her on demand while monitoring her weight and body shape. As long as she is not getting fat then she is fine. And 3 kilos isn't that big so it's not as though she is overweight at the moment. Feeding guidlines are very rough... they are not meant to be adhered to, they are just a rough guideline, and almost all kittens eat way more than an adult cat does.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi, as per previous post - once you've ruled out UTI, if you haven't done so already, invest in a specialist cleaner to remove all traces of cat urine smell ie: Simple Solutions or Urine Off. If you just wash your bedding where Sushi has peed with regular washing detergent, she will still be able to smell that she's peed there and will most likely do so again.
I can personally vouch for Simple Solutions. You can get it from Pets at Home.
Good luck


----------



## Sushi's Mummy (Oct 13, 2010)

I just wanted to thank you all for the great advice.

Sushi has not had a naughty wee wee since and religiously uses her litter tray again. There was a funny moment today when I was emptying and washing her litter tray. She ran after me and jumped in the air trying to grab the tray as I was drying it!

Then as soon as I put it down she climbed in, before I started to fill it with the kitty litter and started doing her business! 

She is a funny one!

Merry xmas all! :thumbup:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Glad to hear everything has settled down for Sushi and that she's no longer peeing where she shouldn't


----------

